# First stuffed fattie



## porkaholic (Dec 5, 2009)

As someone new to fatties I have only tried the basics.  Open sausage, roll in rub and smoke.  They were great but today I moved to the next level.  My first stuffed fattie.  This one is sage sausage, smoked chicken, fetta cheese, onion, garlic and mushrooms.  We will be having these at a party this week.  I hope this works out.  Oh, and wrapped in bacon, of course.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 6, 2009)

Sounds good but where is the Qview?


----------



## smokerlover (Dec 6, 2009)

You better make alot for the party, because 1 is never enough!!


----------



## meateater (Dec 6, 2009)

Sounds good, post a qview since theres no smell-a-forum.


----------



## porkaholic (Dec 6, 2009)

I made six and did take pictures but not real sure how to post them to this site.  I will work on that.  We just taste tested the one made with sage sausage stuffed with smoked chicken, mushrooms, onion, garlic, roast red peppers and feta cheese.  Very nice!


----------



## travcoman45 (Dec 6, 2009)

Carefull, them things er addictin!


----------



## werdwolf (Dec 6, 2009)

Here's a link for how to post Q VIEW.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82034


----------



## immisspriss (Dec 6, 2009)

Sounds divine I just got done putting my first stuffed fatty on the smoker as well.  Mine was stuffed with sauteed onions, peppers and garlic.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 6, 2009)

Nothing better than when people try their first fatties out.
Smoked my first when I was 14, I mean...
Made my first one over a year ago and you truly can't explain how good they taste, something you truly need to discover for yourself.


----------



## porkaholic (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for the link to put up some Qview.  Here are the fatties.  The large ones are stuffed and small ones are just sausage rolled in rubs.  Hope this works.


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 8, 2009)

Fatties look great, good job. I'm sure anyone who tastes them will be thrilled. 
You should have taken some pics of the filling, would love to have seen that.


----------



## irishteabear (Dec 8, 2009)

Nice job.  How did they taste?  Did they go over well?


----------



## porkaholic (Dec 8, 2009)

I realized after I figured out how to post the photos that I had not included the inside filling.  I only cut one open to "taste test" it so my guests would not be disgusted by a mistake.  I will post some pictures as I cut them open for the party the end of this week.  Smoking and posting pictures, so much to learn, so little time.  I love this stuff.


----------



## badfrog (Dec 10, 2009)

I am new to the site, smokin for several years. newborn baby new to "fatties"... just learned about them tonight-right here on this thread! 
I will be creating my first tomorrow. I love the bacon weave...any recommendations for the best stuffing? temp 165?
give me a second...I need to wipe the drool off the keyboard!!!


----------



## porkaholic (Dec 12, 2009)

Well, the party is over and the guests are gone and so are the fatties.  As I was setting them out and arranging them for "filling pictures" the guests started arriving and well the camera never came out.  The good news is they were a great hit.  The hot ones, mexican style, went over the best.  I just continue to be amazed at the creative combinations I see on this site.  How is it that I have survived for over 50 years without fatties in my life?


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 12, 2009)

It sounds like you and your fatties were a big hit and I liked the fillings so congrats on your fatties and you what we or atleast me: 

"One Cooked is one Hooked"


----------



## fire it up (Dec 12, 2009)

Congrats, I'm glad everyone at your party enjoyed them as much as you did.  Got any plans in the works for your next ones?


----------



## big game cook (Dec 12, 2009)

looking pretty good. havent had me one in months. HUGH?


----------



## porkaholic (Dec 14, 2009)

The plan for the next set of fatties is on the cutting board.  I am giving a few away for Christmas presents to some that have tasted them and just loved them.  I am working on fillings but each time I visit this site I get so much input it makes it hard to settle down.  By the way, my son in WA state actually showed a picture of my first fatties to a co-worker and then they moved on to smokers and well, the co-worker now has a smoker on order just to smoke fatties and maybe the occasional salmon.  I think fatties have gone viral.


----------

